
Utah woman can sue herself over fatal car accident, ruling says - mdturnerphys
http://www.sltrib.com/news/2189925-155/utah-woman-can-sue-herself-over
======
jloughry
It's hacking a different kind of system (the legal system); if I'm reading
between the lines of the newspaper article correctly, she's actually trying to
sue the insurance company indirectly, because _their_ interpretation is that
she can't sue them directly.

